# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  انتزاعی به چه معنی و چه مفهومی است؟

## teardrop

به نام خدا
انتزاعی به چه معنی و چه مفهومی است؟

----------


## Shyan Javani

در واقع میشه گفت مفاهیم انتزاعی مثل نرم افزار کامپیوتر هستند.نمیشه لمسشون کرد یا تجسمی ازشون داشت.مثلا وقتی راجع به فعل *تربیت کردن* حرف میزنی هیچ تصویری توی ذهنت ایجاد نمیشه.هر چیزی هم که به ذهنت بیاد تجسمی از قسمت ها و مراحل متفاوت تربیت هستند که قابل تصورند.در برنامه نویسی هم یه مفهوم انتزاعی مثل یک کلاس اصلا قابل تجسم نیست.تو فقط میگی کلاس مجموعه ای از متغیرها و متدهاست.
امیدوارم خوب توضیح داده باشم

----------


## sanaz e

دوست عزیز من هم مثل شما از زمانی که توی دانشکده این اصطلاح رو شنیدم دنبال معنی و مفهومش در علوم کامپیوتر بودم تا اینکه تونستم بعد از مدتها به یه دید کلی از این مفهوم برسم.
انتزاع یا به اصطلاح دید انتزاعی در کامپیوتر عبارت است از هر طرح و تصویری که هنوز در ذهن ما وجود دارد ولی به مرحله اجرا نرسیده و وارد فاز اجرایی و پیاده سازی نشده. مثلا قبل از پیاده سازی یک بانک اطلاعاتی آن طرح اولیه ای که از شمای بانک در ذهن ماست جدا از آن چیزی که در نهایت پیاده خواهد شد، یک انتزاع از آن بانک می باشد که فقط و فقط در ذهن ماست......

----------


## yosefi_hossein

سلام انتزاع به مفهوم وجود یک شی  است که وجود خارجی ندارد ولی نمونه های زیادی از ان وجود دارد به طور مثال شما وقتی درمورد شی فرد صحبت میکنید درواقع این شی وجود خارجی نداشته و تنها نمونه هایی از آن وجود دارد مثل دانشجو که یک فرد است  :بامزه:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
انتزاع یعنی کندن مفهوم از مصداق آن.
مثلا 3 یک انتزاع است که فقط مفهوم است ولی  3 تا سیب یک نمونه از آن است.
در دنیای کامپیوتر بیشتر تو تعاریف کلاس کاربرد داره.
مثلا خزنده یک مفهوم انتزاعی است از موجوداتی که می خزند و مار یک نمونه از اونه.
حالا تو کامپیوتر مثلا دکمه یک انتزاعه ولی یک دکمه خاص که شما می سازید یا استفاده می کنید میشه نمونه ای از اون.

----------


## Neo2011

انتزاع یعنی اینکه اون شی وابستگی به هیچ چیزی نداشته باشه. به عنوان مثال درخت یه مفهوم انتزاعیه و وابسته به درخت خاصی مثل سیب، پرتقال و ... نمیباشد. وقتی ما میگیم درخت هر کسی یه تصوری از درخت میکنه. یکی تصور درخت سیب، یکی پرتغال ، یکی درخت سوخته و ... میکنه. یه مثال کامپیوتری : آرایه یک مفهوم انتزاعیه یعنی اینکه آرایه وابسته به نوع خاصی مثل Int یا Char یا Double نیست .

----------

